# I must be sick



## wdcs1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Was reading the latest weather forecast for my local area today, it talked about the up coming BLIZZARD conditions. Went on to say local schools closing early or just closing all together. Even the Universities are not holding classes after 2pm. Storm should produce 30 to 55mph winds with up to 8 inches of snow on the valley floor. As I read on about the dangerous conditions for travel and certain road closures, I felt a smile growing larger on my face. Never thought such crappy weather could make a guy get so excited. I think I must be sick.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

Nah your just a snow fighter!payup


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I feel ya on that, I get over excited when I watch the weather and it calls for snow, im like a kid in a all you can candy store! I love snow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

It was a few years ago, after I finished cursing out the NOAA weather web site, when they took the snow out of the extended forcast, my wife told me, "Phil, you have a serious problem, stop yelling at the computer screen. It is not going to make it snow." She won't even stay in the same room if I am going to watch the TV news weather report. 

That was when I knew that I was put on this earth to push snow.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

Its an emotional roller coaster! One minute its payup, then :crying:, then , and then finally  .


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

My wife hate when the winter comes around becuase all I do is keep finding out the weather and watching the forcast and that all I'm doing on my computer or phone and she hate this site because I'm always on it at this time of year. She say nothing get done becuse of snow.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

bronco91;1124796 said:


> My wife hate when the winter comes around becuase all I do is keep finding out the weather and watching the forcast and that all I'm doing on my computer or phone and she hate this site because I'm always on it at this time of year. She say nothing get done becuse of snow.


 lol She isn't the only one.


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

My wife too!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

wdcs1;1124563 said:


> Was reading the latest weather forecast for my local area today, it talked about the up coming BLIZZARD conditions. Went on to say local schools closing early or just closing all together. Even the Universities are not holding classes after 2pm. Storm should produce 30 to 55mph winds with up to 8 inches of snow on the valley floor. As I read on about the dangerous conditions for travel and certain road closures, I felt a smile growing larger on my face. Never thought such crappy weather could make a guy get so excited. I think I must be sick.


Sick would be seriously considering driving from Chicago to Utah just to get out there and plow some snow. lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Don't tempt me if I didn't have cars to do I would drive up north


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

I real think of doing. Or just jumping in a plane and flying out and tring to find work out their when I get their. I think nj to Utah is kid of far with a plow on the front or in the bed of the truck and I think I would be a signal man when I got back


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

white gold baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

The storm of the century didn't do much here in Utah. And yea, My wife is sick of my constant pissed off at the weather stations. "IT"S NEVER GUNNA SNOW AGAIN"


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

at least I had a $2500 night. with $350 in charging system repairs.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

nekos;1124972 said:


> Sick would be seriously considering driving from Chicago to Utah just to get out there and plow some snow. lol


Come on out Nekos I'll pay you $15 an hour to run your truck for me.


----------



## wdcs1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Cmbrsum;1125710 said:


> The storm of the century didn't do much here in Utah. And yea, My wife is sick of my constant pissed off at the weather stations. "IT"S NEVER GUNNA SNOW AGAIN"


We got 8 inch and up to 3 foot drifts here some places in cache valley had 14" measured it my self and these were not drifts tables staked straight up. Looking like another 3-5 for Sunday.
Glad to see I'm not the only one loving the snow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Got another good one for you. 

My wife and I are laying on the couch last night watching a movie and they mention in the movie, "Hey look outside, it is snowing." What did I do, reached over the back of the couch and lifted the corner of the blinds and had a check of the conditions outside here. I got called a name and she says, "Seriously"


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

Haha lol. That would be me to


----------

